# L'ultimo capodanno



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

visto ieri, tratto dal racconto ultimo capodanno di ammanniti (libro fango)
minchiuzza.
molto grottesco e pulp ma fedele nei secoli al libro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




qualcuno l'ha visto?
tra l'altro è il primo film dove la bellucci recita bene


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> visto ieri, tratto dal racconto ultimo capodanno di ammanniti (libro fango)
> minchiuzza.
> molto grottesco e pulp ma fedele nei secoli al libro
> 
> ...


 direi che poco ce ne cala .
grazie comunque


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> direi che poco ce ne cala .
> grazie comunque


che modi...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> direi che poco ce ne cala .
> grazie comunque


appoggio la suddetta utente unendomi al totale disinteresse ma ringraziando quantunque


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2008)

se ha altre interessanti segnalazioni _da porci_ non si faccia scrupolo,
buona donna.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

certo. Le aspettiamo a braccia aperte


----------



## brugola (14 Ottobre 2008)

sto leggendo 
la moglie dell'uomo che viaggiava nel tempo.

e c'ho un brufolino sulla fronte.


----------



## Iris (14 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> visto ieri, tratto dal racconto ultimo capodanno di ammanniti (libro fango)
> minchiuzza.
> molto grottesco e pulp ma fedele nei secoli al libro
> 
> ...


Fa la statua di cera


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Fa la statua di cera


non è vero, qui è brava.
recita con la patonza di fuori per metà film ma è brava


----------



## brugola (14 Ottobre 2008)

e del mio brufolino non diciamo niente?


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2008)

che mi dite del coniglietto?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

e del bidello carlo e le gemelline zoccole?


----------



## Old Holly (14 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sto leggendo
> la moglie dell'uomo che viaggiava nel tempo.
> 
> e c'ho un brufolino sulla fronte.


Letto, non mi ha entusiasmato granchè...


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Letto, non mi ha entusiasmato granchè...


 holly...sei in tema
come ti permetti?
vergogna


----------



## brugola (14 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Letto, non mi ha entusiasmato granchè...


manco a me sta piacendo.
eppure mi dicono in tanti che è bello


----------



## brugola (14 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> holly...sei in tema
> come ti permetti?
> vergogna


che pistola che sei!!!!


----------



## Old Holly (14 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> holly...sei in tema
> come ti permetti?
> vergogna



Sai... non sono tanto in quadro... e allora...


----------



## Nobody (14 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> visto ieri, tratto dal racconto ultimo capodanno di ammanniti (libro fango)
> minchiuzza.
> molto grottesco e pulp ma fedele nei secoli al libro
> 
> ...


 Bellissimo... incredibilmente comico. Me lo aveva consigliato tua sorella ed ero un po' diffidente perchè lei di cinema ci capisce davvero poco ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   ma aveva ragione...


----------



## Iris (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è vero, qui è brava.
> recita con la patonza di fuori per metà film ma è brava


 Avrà una patonza espressiva


----------



## brugola (14 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bellissimo... incredibilmente comico. Me lo aveva consigliato tua sorella ed ero un po' diffidente perchè lei di cinema ci capisce davvero poco (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


molti devi assolutamente comprarti fango!! 
il libro è molto più bello del film


----------



## Nobody (14 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> molti devi assolutamente comprarti fango!!
> il libro è molto più bello del film


 Infatti lo farò sicuramente.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bellissimo... incredibilmente comico. Me lo aveva consigliato tua sorella ed ero un po' diffidente perchè lei di cinema ci capisce davvero poco (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (14 Ottobre 2008)

mi pare di capire che del mio brufolino non siate interessate a disquisire.
peccato...avremmo potuto andare avanti per ore


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi pare di capire che del mio brufolino non siate interessate a disquisire.
> peccato...avremmo potuto andare avanti per ore


 duole dirlo ma
anche del brufolino poco ce ne cala.
voglia comunque gradire
i nostri omaggi.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> duole dirlo ma
> anche del brufolino poco ce ne cala.
> voglia comunque gradire
> i nostri omaggi.


e ci riscriva!!
saremo lieti di prendere in esame altri argomenti da lei  proposti!
Distintamente


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e ci riscriva!!
> saremo lieti di prendere in esame altri argomenti da lei proposti!
> Distintamente


 scusi ma lei chi è?
la direzione la diffida dal comunicare per la direzione.
voglia , tuttavia , gradire anche lei i nostri omaggi.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Letto, non mi ha entusiasmato granchè...





Brugola ha detto:


> manco a me sta piacendo.
> eppure mi dicono in tanti che è bello


L'ha letto anche mia moglie e a lei era piaiciuto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ok lo so, nn ve ne cala...


----------



## brugola (15 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'ha letto anche mia moglie e a lei era piaiciuto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un bel problema perchè i pareri sono discordanti.
ieri ne ho letto una paginetta.
ma poi ho preferito chiaccherare col mio brufolino


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è un bel problema perchè i pareri sono discordanti.
> ieri ne ho letto una paginetta.
> ma poi ho preferito chiaccherare col mio brufolino


ma forse dicendo che a sua moglie era piaciuto appoggiava il tuo commento precedente che il libro fosse una cagata


----------



## brugola (15 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma forse dicendo che a sua moglie era piaciuto appoggiava il tuo commento precedente che il libro fosse una cagata


non sarebbe mai così irrispettoso!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non sarebbe mai così irrispettoso!


----------



## brugola (15 Ottobre 2008)

un altro libro che ho comprato ma che non mi piace è 
uomini che odiano le donne.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

io sto leggendo "quello che ti meriti" di una norvegese.
Mi piace, un bel giallo.


----------



## Old Holly (15 Ottobre 2008)

Ho appena finito di leggere "Vita" della Mazzucco, mi è piaciuto moltissimo.

Ora sto leggendo "Il mugnaio urlante" di Aarto Paasilinna, una sorta di Italo Calvino finlandese (a mio parere), di cui sto leggendo tutti i libri pubblicati in Italia poichè li trovo molto divertenti.


----------



## Mari' (15 Ottobre 2008)

... errore


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non sarebbe mai così irrispettoso!


Dici? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mò m'ò segno...


----------



## brugola (18 Ottobre 2008)

ho mollato donne che odiano gli uomini e  ho iniziato quello che ti meriti suggerito da quell'incompetente di asu.
mi fa andare in scioltezza..


----------

